# Pigeons for adoption in Southern Cal



## Bruce

I rescue sick pigeons and usually release them. The last time I tried a hawk got one white bird one day and a young rehabbed one the next day so I've not released them since (4 months).

I rescued a flock of white ones and a giant show homer from a motel where the owner was killing them at night when they came to roost.

I have the following:

approx 25 white
1 giant show homer (Napoleon)
1 Turbit (very happy dude)
1 one eyed bird (Winky)
1 w/one leg messed up (Skippy)
10 commons that have been rehabbed

1 White house bird that is affectionate, loving, and I think part Klingon. 

I have one that has lived in the house with 7 cats for 3 years. We're keeping her. She and ****** in one house is a lot especially when they fly free.

They'd all have to go to great homes. 

CULLERS NEED NOT APPLY - CULL YOURSELF!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Bruce,

Are any of the rehabbed ferals releasable? If so, there is a lovely little park with a good sized pigeon flock here in Lake Forest. People are actually encouraged to feed the birds in this park, so there is always ample food and water available (there is a duck pond in the park). I am there at least once a day to check on all the birds and rarely see a pigeon in need of assistance.

If you need help in placing the domestic birds, please let me know and I can put you in touch with my rescue partner out in Norco. He has done a wonderful job of finding good homes for literally hundreds of the birds I have rescued.

Terry


----------



## kenny

*Pigeons*

Bruce-have You Still Got The Pigeons?i Live In Texas So Do You Have Any Ideal On How To Go About Shipping Them.if Not,do You Know Of Anyone In Texas That Rescues Pigeons Like You Do.i'm Always Interested In Getting New Pigeons.its Been My Hobby For Many Years.thanks,kenny


----------



## Bruce

I don’t know of anyone who rescues pigeons in Texas.

You should try it, it’s very rewarding when you can help them pull through. Just start feeding them somewhere and watch for the messed up ones. Lumps, string around feet, sprained wings, not to mention canker, pox, respiratory diseases, the list goes on. You'll get good and snatching the sick ones with practice. Hint - don't let them see you looking at them. They are extremely smart.

Go on-line and learn about all the diseases. Jedds.com is a good place. There are a bunch of others. Email if you want me to send you some links. 

Half the fun is getting them back to normal and releasing them. I do have several PMV birds that have become pets due to all the time spent feeding and taking care of them. I probably won’t let them go for a long while just in case they relapse.

Good luck!


----------



## zoo keeper

*rehab birds*

Hi Bruce, 

I see you have birds that need homes? I would love to provide a home for some of them if they are still in need. I live a couple hours north of you. I am up in Bakersfield. Let see, I am not into culling, if I was I am sure I would be culling off my four girls boyfriends first, darn teenagers. They will give you gray hair. No wonder I love my birds so much, they dont bring home strays (or at least not yet), they dont talk back, and they love me for food. My girls only love me for taxi service.


----------



## bklowe

Hello,
My name is Bruce Lowe and I am a secound year wildlife rescue volunteer living in Exeter CA. I also have many Rock Dove's in need of a caring home. I have sent birds to Terry Whatley on two occassions and I am getting ready to send/take her more. But if there is a loving home in Bakersfield that would be great.


----------



## Feefo

*Pigeon rescue In Texas*

If I had releasable pigeons in California then I would feel very relieved if I could transport them to Terry for a soft release.

Just for the record we have Devorah, a wonderful pigeon rescuer, in Austin, Texas http://www.duckpolice.org/ 

But we need more rescuers all over the world!

If anyone has a garden and the means to build and support a predator-safe aviary then they would be doing pigeonkind a great service by providing a home for unreleasable pigeons that would otherwise be euthanased.


Cynthia


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

bklowe said:


> Hello,
> My name is Bruce Lowe and I am a secound year wildlife rescue volunteer living in Exeter CA. I also have many Rock Dove's in need of a caring home. I have sent birds to Terry Whatley on two occassions and I am getting ready to send/take her more. But if there is a loving home in Bakersfield that would be great.


Bruce,

Do you have descriptions / pics of the birds you need to find homes for?

It may be helpful if you periodicaly post such pics/info if you can so people can see the birds and get an idea of what type of care we're talking here.

Just a thought.


----------



## zoo keeper

Exeter is actually not that far away at all. Bruce, are you the same Bruce that posted the first original post or are there two of you with pijies up for adoption? Anyway, Bruce from Exeter. I would love to adopt some rescued birds and give them a safe life for as long as they have left. I have an entire side of my yard just dedicated to my birds, loft, high flyers and rabbits. It is really neat. I am just getting ready to build another loft for my high flyers as they well never have the opportunity to fly, so they have a fun life just hanging out and being fed. So back to the question what do you have that needs a permanent home?


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so pleased to see the other Southern California members interested in adopting some of these birds so badly in need of permanent homes. 

There are at least two Bruce's here and active at present .. Bruce in Exeter with the pigeons for adoption and Bruce in Texas, who is one of our racing/homing pigeon experts.

For all the So. Cal. and Central Cal. members, there is also Marian in Modesto who also rescues and rehabs pigeons. Marian has made the long drive down here several times with pigeons needing homes and Bruce has also sent pigeons down a couple of times. I'm very happy to help in placing these birds, but it would be so wonderful if there were members of PigeonTalk who are closer to Bruce and Marian and could also help out.

Some food for thought for those who raise fancy/specialty pigeons .. my friend Bart has been able to give a good home to many a feral rescue because they make great "pumpers" (foster parents). Bart raises Hungarian Giant House Pigeons and had terrible losses of the babies at about 10 days of age .. the parents just quit feeding and looking after them. Once he started pulling the babies and giving them to feral pairs to raise, it was a whole different story .. lots of Hungarian babies not only surviving but thriving. If we all put our minds and hearts into finding ways to save all needy pigeons, feral or otherwise, we can do it!

Terry


----------



## bklowe

*none*

I am not the Bruce who first posted re: homes for pigeons. Yes if you are in Bakersfield that's great, I've been as far south as Tehacapi to rescue Barn Owl nestlings.
I have sent qiute a few birds to Terry Whatley in Lake Forest and I feel really good about that as I know if they are released they don't get shot as they do here. Pigeons love to fly and she has a nice park nearby. The unreleaseables she finds good homes for .... I really appreciate her efforts.
I have @ this point 11 Rock Doves. One is blind I believe, one eye was gone when I got her. The other although appearing usable and is quite enlarged. She is self sufficent but obviously would need very special care.
The remainder are pretty much okay, exceot one with a broken wing and three recovering from Avian Pox [ cutaneous ].
I would send pictures on request and you can call me @ 559 799 6774 for further information, but only if you wish to give them comfort or freedom in a safe habitat. 
Thanks,
Bruce [ Exeter CA ]


----------



## TAWhatley

Soooo .. there are at least three Bruce's active on the list .. sorry for any confusion!

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper

Hi Bruce in Exeter. Yes I will be calling you as I have questions on these birds. I would love to be involved in adopting rescued birds.


----------



## bklowe

*Rock Doves For Adoption*

Hello All,
I hope to post pictures and descriptions tonight of the birds I have that are adoptable.
Had a very nice conversation w/ " Zookeeper " a few days ago and am hopeful that she will be able to adopt some if not all.
Bruce
Exeter CA


----------



## clucklebeed

If I could convince my family I would take Napoleon, I really like those giant house pigeons


----------



## Bruce

*regarding adopting Napoleon*

Unfortunately Napoleon passed away about 6 months ago. I think she had some type of clot or lump in her reproductive parts.

I have a big white girl like Napoleon. She lost her mate awhile back and she just hangs out by herself. She has trouble picking up food, because of her beak, so she enjoys her own condo and food bowl.

One of her eye lids gets stuck closed every few days. I've given her antibiotics (pills & drops) and it doesn't help. I rinse her eye off with water and she's as good as new. 

The top part of her wing is injured so I'm sure she can't fly which is good because she'd never make it out in the world.



http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/Handicapped Birds/?action=view&current=BigWhitie.jpg

I have a bunch of real nice kings, and plenty of other kids needing a good home.

Bruce Caron


----------



## clucklebeed

I really like O.G, I don't have ANY red breeds, and I'm pretty sure red breeds are a MUST.
And by the way, what happened to Big Whitie, I noticed something strange about her crease (I thinks its called) and eyes. Is H/she just a different breed?


I think all of them (Injured or not) are beautiful


----------



## teebo

Bruce said:


> I rescue sick pigeons and usually release them. The last time I tried a hawk got one white bird one day and a young rehabbed one the next day so I've not released them since (4 months).
> 
> I rescued a flock of white ones and a giant show homer from a motel where the owner was killing them at night when they came to roost.
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> approx 25 white
> 1 giant show homer (Napoleon)
> 1 Turbit (very happy dude)
> 1 one eyed bird (Winky)
> 1 w/one leg messed up (Skippy)
> 10 commons that have been rehabbed
> 
> 1 White house bird that is affectionate, loving, and I think part Klingon.
> 
> I have one that has lived in the house with 7 cats for 3 years. We're keeping her. She and ****** in one house is a lot especially when they fly free.
> 
> They'd all have to go to great homes.
> 
> CULLERS NEED NOT APPLY - CULL YOURSELF!


CULLERS NEED NOT APPLY - CULL YOURSELF!
lol i like that


----------



## clucklebeed

Also sorry about Napoleon... She must ahve been a great bird while you had her


----------



## Bruce

*regarding OG and big *******

Clucklebeed - would you be interested in adopting OG an big ******? OG has a mate. Both BW and OG can't be released and they aren't pets - they get nervous if held.

Bruce


----------



## mkquam

*Pigeon on front porch*

I have a pigeon who seems injured on my front porch. Who can I call to rescue him?


----------

